# Is This a good Price for a CZ SP-01 tactical?



## BearArms2

I can get a new CZ SP-01 (with a rail) 9mm for $549 ... There is also a SP-01 (tactical) for $600 at another store. I didn't talk to the owners about a possible discount at all...but are either/both/neither of these fair prices? Or should I do some more shopping around for this gun? Thanks!


----------



## BearArms2

anyone??


----------



## cclaxton

BearArms2 said:


> I can get a new CZ SP-01 (with a rail) 9mm for $549 ... There is also a SP-01 (tactical) for $600 at another store. I didn't talk to the owners about a possible discount at all...but are either/both/neither of these fair prices? Or should I do some more shopping around for this gun? Thanks!


You have a couple of operational decisions to make:
1) Do you want a gun with a decocker(Tactical) or a manual safety(SP-01)? With Cz's you must choose one or the other. If you are a new shooter, then I recommend the decocker...it is safer but first shot is harder. If you plan to compete or are experienced with manual safeties, then you get SA shot every time. 
2) Are you planning to compete with the gun in IDPA or USPSA? (For IDPA I would go with the standard Cz75 instead....it is possible to get a SP-01 to the maximum weight for IDPA, but you have to replace the grips, and some other mods to remove weight.)
3) How good do you want the trigger to be on this gun? Although the standard trigger is excellent, there is a significant difference between a Hobdell trigger and a standard trigger. 
4) Do you really want the tritium night sights? You can have them added to a regular SP-01 gun.

I am a customer of Czcustom.com and I don't get anything for the following promotion. At those prices you should consider buying from the source of Cz's in the US, especially if you have access to a cheap FFL: CZ Custom Shop

They sell the tactical for $578 plus shipping, plus your FFL. 
CZ 75 SP01 TACTICAL cal. 9mm Luger, light rail, decocker, tritium sights, black polycoat 91153

But if you are going to go to the trouble of spending $600, why not go ahead and spend a little more and get the Angus Hobdell hammer/trigger job done? It is about $170-190. If you get your Cz from czcustom, then they can get you the exact configuration you are looking for: SP-01 with manual safety and tritium sights with Hobdell hammer/trigger and tuning. That will probably run you about $800.

Or even better, get this one for $880 plus shipping and FFL:
CZ 75 SP01 SHADOW PolyCoat 9mm

On the other hand, the SP-01 Tactical sounds like a very good price since it includes the tritium sights. You could also order the Hobdell hammer and have your local shop do the hammer job and trigger job on the Tactical IF they have an armorer who can handle the job...ask first.

Cz's are fantastic guns and much better than a Sig for sure. They are very accurate and you will thoroughly enjoy using it at the range.

Welcome to Czland.
Check out: The Original CZ Forum - Index for the best bulleltin board and forum on Cz.
CC


----------



## recoilguy

549 is a good price for the gun!

RCG


----------



## BearArms2

recoilguy said:


> 549 is a good price for the gun!
> 
> RCG


That price is for the Polymer gun -- for those who know the gun...would you suggest spending a few more dollars and getting the steel. im not likely to carry this gun -- just use it at the range and home protection. what do you think?


----------



## cclaxton

I would go for the metal frame gun over the poly, but I have a Cz 2075 RAMI P and I love it.
You can customize the grips and not worry about cleaning the metal guns.
CC


----------



## recoilguy

If it's polymer then its the Phantom not the Tactical. The Tac is the steel version. 549 is a decent price for the Phantom

Get the gun that feels best for you
RCG


----------



## BearArms2

cclaxton said:


> 2075 RAMI P
> 
> ....and not worry about cleaning the metal guns.
> CC


not have to worry about cleaning it?? what do u mean??


----------



## cclaxton

Some gun cleaners and, in particular some types bore cleaners can damage polymer guns. Most cleaner manufacturers state whether they are "polymer-safe" or not. Some make specially branded ones for polymer guns. As long as you are careful with strong bore cleaners and separate the barrel from the frame, that should not be a problem.

Problems include everything from the finish turning grey to actual warping or melting of the frame.

See this link:Problems With Polymer Frame Guns | eHow.com
about pros and cons of polymer guns.
CC


----------

